

Gallup Poll: Precursor To Elections In Egypt? - MaybeWereWrong
http://www.gallup.com/poll/109072/many-turks-iranians-egyptians-link-sharia-justice.aspx

======
MaybeWereWrong
Also see: [http://www.gallup.com/poll/108724/Iranians-Egyptians-
Turks-C...](http://www.gallup.com/poll/108724/Iranians-Egyptians-Turks-
Contrasting-Views-Sharia.aspx)

